# Commercial tile install per SF price



## Buckshot (Oct 16, 2012)

Quick answer on what you charge (made up specs below):

Commercial Installation
12"x12" Porcelain Tile
1000-1200 sq ft
Square grid, straight pattern 
Over concrete, level and ready to go, no prep needed
supply necessary thinset.
Minimum $1M GL insurance policy, sometimes $2M umbrella or equivalent 

What do you charge and where are you located.

I'm currently bidding this out at $8 sq. ft. in the NYC and surrounding area. Curious as to where we fit in the value ladder. Any useful input would be much appreciated.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

